# Call of Duty 4 single player doesn't open. Multiplayer works..



## manish066 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have Windows XP Service Pack2 as my OS. My configuration is AMD Athlon X2 3600+, 2GB DDR2 RAM, NVidia Geforce 6100 128 MB inbuilt graphics card on an MSI K9NGM motherboard.
After I install the game, Call of Duty 4 and try to open it the single player mode immediately crashes whereas the multiplayer mode works properly with no hangups or problems. I have tried numerous times to install it on various computers with very little success. Please suggest a solution as soon as possible.


----------



## EDDIE BIRD (Dec 19, 2007)

just to check when you click on the single play mode do you have the disc in the drive? as you need to have that in to play single player...... multi player dosent need the disc in the drive


----------



## srandomuherom (Mar 22, 2008)

i would try what eddie said. make sure the disc is in when trying to run single player. if that doesnt work try going to get the patches from www.fileplanet.com. the patches your looking for are v1.4 and v1.5, but you have to install v1.4 first. that should solve anyother problems you have.


----------

